# Herbst?



## RetiredSycamore

Hate to hear the news of that.


----------



## Callmedoc

OF?????


----------



## bluepower

Here's the news story:

http://www.triblocal.com/Downers_Grove/detail/206665.html

Tyler Herbst is the ISU pitching coach and lead recruiter.  Very successful at both the past three years.

The incident took place at the end of July.  The article is from mid-August.  Have no idea how it was dealt with internally.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Oh my.................modern technology strikes again.  Watch out for cell phone cameras, facebook postings, tweets and google.  There was a simpler time when "Big Brother" wasn't so observant.  Someone, friend or foe, had to search some for this information didn't they?


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Um, how is he still on the staff?


----------



## BlueSycamore

Thought this thread had died........................Let it die..................
Hell I paid for my nephew to meat his first girlfriend back in "the day" when Terre Haute was well known for such activity.  Maybe he was entertaining a recruit?


----------



## Callmedoc

Also situations like these sometime need to be investigated to find out what was up....Sometimes things can be explained or are deeper than they look and you dont want to be the school who fires a guy without a full workup on it...


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

Lets not defend him.  He was actually talking to police online.  I think he was caught redhanded.


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> Lets not defend him.  He was actually talking to police online.  I think he was caught redhanded.



That's the way the story was presented...


----------



## nwi stater

*Shameful*

:naughty: Get the man some saltpeter.


Could of been MUCH worst!!!!!!!


----------



## Callmedoc

We dont know the full story and as we know details can be changed...


----------



## jno2879

or swept under the rug!?!?!? Talk about double standards, if it was a student athlete they would probably be kicked off the team or at the very least suspended. hmmmm


----------



## Callmedoc

We don't know the full extent of things...would you rather that we immediately fired him, alter find out that there was some false accusations or what not involved and then get the university sued for wrongful termination?


----------



## Bally #50

No they wouldn't kick a player off the team, nor will they fire the coach!. Not until AFTER it has been dealt with in the COURTS! Point is, it has not been litigated yet. If he is guilty, my guess is, he loses his job. If he is not, he'll be back. That is all ANYONE is saying here.


----------



## Callmedoc

Bally as usual, I completely agree...I am not defending the guy but I am not going to jump all over him either lol


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

If this happened at the end of July, why is this story just now being released?


----------



## Callmedoc

Not sure could be one of a miliion reasons...


----------



## Bally #50

I suppose it is because someone chose to bring it up again. I knew about when it happened and I think it popped up on here back then as well, at least briefly.


----------



## hammer1

*WHy*

I agree that this needs to be looked at more. but, as a assistant coach, they would dropp the ax quicker than a head coach! Thats a no brainer! NOT good for ISU BASEBALL!:sycamores:


----------



## Callmedoc

Question...would you fire anyone over a DIU???because DIU's which more commonly put people's lives at risk but I get the feeling that everyone freaks out over prostitution... not sayin' it's ok but I think I know of more than one coach paid at ISU with a DUI


----------



## bluepower

I agree with Dgreenwell3.  We are all human with our own demons...many of which never become commonly known.  We all deserve a second chance when it comes to a misdeminor incident where no-one else is affected.  Tyler is a good man who has served ISU Baseball well.  He should be afforded the common courtesy of being treated as part of the family who is well-respected, trusted and above all loved.  We should be walking with him providing support during this time.  Heaven's knows, he's been thinking about this long and hard for nearly two months now.  He has my full support.


----------



## 4Q_iu

BlueSycamore said:


> Thought this thread had died........................Let it die..................
> Hell I paid for my nephew to meat his first girlfriend back in "the day" when Terre Haute was well known for such activity.  *Maybe he was entertaining a recruit?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> While I think you were joking about the recruit... that's exactly the type of behavior/actions that have gotten a heckuva lot of other programs in trouble with the ncaa...
> 
> As to 'hooking up the nephew'... what a generous uncle...
> 
> not sure The Haute needs any stories/press 'related to their Sin City' heritage...


----------



## TJames

*I would make a quip here, but knowing how my jokes are oftentimes misunderstood....*

I'll keep quiet on this one.


----------



## Callmedoc

LOL Tom..............


----------



## -Z-

*Now fired?*

Has he been fired?

http://www.thecollegebaseballblog.com/2010/09/16/indiana-state-assistant-coach-tyler-herbst-arrested/


----------



## Bally #50

YES, when RP says he is. Until then, NO.


----------



## BlueSycamore

4Q_iu said:


> BlueSycamore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this thread had died........................Let it die..................
> Hell I paid for my nephew to *meat* his first girlfriend back in "the day" when Terre Haute was well known for such activity.  *Maybe he was entertaining a recruit?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> While I think you were joking about the recruit... that's exactly the type of behavior/actions that have gotten a heckuva lot of other programs in trouble with the ncaa...
> 
> As to 'hooking up the nephew'... what a generous uncle...
> 
> not sure The Haute needs any stories/press 'related to their Sin City' heritage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You hi-lited the wrong part of my post ................for all you English majors out there...............
Click to expand...


----------



## True Blue

-Z- said:


> Has he been fired?
> 
> http://www.thecollegebaseballblog.com/2010/09/16/indiana-state-assistant-coach-tyler-herbst-arrested/



Considering he was working at the stadium TONIGHT during a Junior College game, I would say, no.  He hasn't been fired as of now.


----------



## hammer1

*WHo would fill his spot*

Being as of a late notice (if he does get fired) WHO would Heller bring in on a short notice to be an asst coach to the team?? Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## The CBB

Guess my source saying he was fired was wrong but still interesting that he is still being allowed to represent ISU baseball while facing the charges.


----------



## BlueSycamore

Lots of pirahannas and prudes out there....................thought this was a liberal fan base?  He didn't commit a major felony...................a lot less serious than some of the other coaches that make news constantly.  Why even make an issue about it?  Everybody has a little lust in their heart at times..........................and I have never met him or know anymore than that he is a good coach who may have made a judgement error last July.


----------



## TJames

*whoever said that this is a liberal fan base?????*

in reality, this is more of a conservative/moderate fan base.


----------



## Bally #50

TJames said:


> in reality, this is more of a conservative/moderate fan base.


There's very few "liberal" thinkers on here, let's face it. Moderate is a stretch if you ask me. However, a little diversity NEVER hurts anyone.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I have no idea where BlueSycamore got that this is a liberal fan base, speak for yourself please.  Lol.


----------



## TJames

*I only said moderate.....*

to placate the few moderates that actually do frequent this site.


----------



## Bally #50

TJames said:


> to placate the few moderates that actually do frequent this site.


You could count the liberals in ONE hand.........and THAT hand would have fingers missing~


----------



## Lights Out

*WTHI is now running the story....*

http://www.wthitv.com/dpp/news/local/isu-assistant-baseball-coach-arrested-in-prostitution-sting
You have to wonder if all this negative publicity will ultimately lead to his firing?


----------



## bluepower

Undoubtedly, this television story won't help.  However, we do not know all of the facts and the athletic department and Coach Heller obviously (I would imagine) are looking at the big picture.  The seriousness of the infraction.  The ultimate findings of the court. The positives Herbst has brought and will continue to bring to the program.  And, the real world dictates looking at the effects this distraction has on the baseball program.  Personally, I am in support of keeping him on the team if possible.  He is a good man, who like virtually everyone has some demons.  I know he must be beating himself up over the incident and the response from the public, media, Coach Heller and the players.  This incident was a sting operation.  Apparently he made contact with decoys but that is as far as it went.  If he wants to truly reform his ways, he should be given that opportunity.  He is part of the ISU Baseball family.  Let's treat him like a family member!


----------



## hammer1

*Wow*

They will get killed in recruituing


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I don't think it is to our advantage if one of our main recruiters gets this on his record.  I'm guessing that would be a negative to recruits.  Lol.


----------



## Bally #50

hammer1 said:


> They will get killed in recruituing


hammer1, most of us seriously doubt this will be much more than a glitch in our recruiting, which has already been well above average. Unfortunate, yes...."killing"...NO WAY! Whatever happens, Coach Heller and our Trees will be JUST FINE next season and for years to come.


----------



## pantherman

I'm sorry, I know I have not posted here in a long time (since Heller was hired) but ISU would be crazy to keep him on staff.  How can recruiting survive.  Imagine MSU, WSU, Creighton not to mention all the regional schools you compete against.  All they have to do is tell Mom,"Hey, the ISU coach has been arested during a prostitution ring."  No way mom signs off.  Which means NO way you can keep him on board. 

Go Sycs


----------



## hammer1

*I fully agrree~*



pantherman said:


> I'm sorry, I know I have not posted here in a long time (since Heller was hired) but ISU would be crazy to keep him on staff.  How can recruiting survive.  Imagine MSU, WSU, Creighton not to mention all the regional schools you compete against.  All they have to do is tell Mom,"Hey, the ISU coach has been arested during a prostitution ring."  No way mom signs off.  Which means NO way you can keep him on board.
> 
> Go Sycs



This is what I was talking about! This will come up in every home around the midwest! Why would you go there? The coach was caught paying for a prostitute? Their is no way you will get the most out of recruiting! Sure you will still get players, but what parent wants to take a chance on his kid playing for a coach who did this? I know things happen, but this might be a deal breaker!


----------



## Bally #50

Gentleman, as we have been posting on here for WEEKS, the courts will decide what happens to Coach. Once that decision is made, it is simple, INNOCENT, he stays. GUILTY, he is gone. Unless you are athletic director at Indiana State, you have NO idea what status Coach Herbst has currently. Rest assured, he is NOT out recruiting at this point in time. I do not know why this concept is so hard to comprehend. You cannot fire a coach on allegations. There ARE two sides to every story. A judge or a jury will decide which one is the actually one, and will rule on it. That's it. God Bless America. 

Anytime a coach is involved in something contrary to the law, it is difficult on the coach, his family, his university and his team. If he is not guilty, life will go on but likely not the same because there will always be doubters. If he is guilty, unless there is more to the story, he will likely have to start over in another profession. A huge price to pay but it was his choice ultimately. 

All we are saying, and that is why many of us tire from hearing these kind of comments, you are innocent until proven guilty. That's the American way. So ease up and find something ELSE to talk about. This will play out in due time but dragging it out over and over is doing anyone any good. The right decision will be made here. From a judge or jury, from our President and/or AD, and from Coach Herbst himself. 

Indiana State baseball next season will be as good as it has in a decade or more. Coach Herbst may or may not be a part of the team. This is a bump in the road for the programs. That's why we have asphalt. Let it go. Let the courts decide and THEN you can talk about all you want.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

No one is saying he is already guilty.  I'm sure they mean if he is guilty, there is no way you can possibly keep him on staff.  Obviously, if he is proven innocent then nothing will change.


----------



## caddytree32

*Herbst*

Do you think that if one of the players did this and got busted...Do you think they would still be on the team????? Hell Noo! I feel for the boys they work so hard and now have to deal with this bullshit...not right!!!!!


----------



## caddytree32

sycamoreblue3209- He paid an undercover cop, i say thats pretty much covered!


----------



## Bally #50

caddytree, glad you joined up to enlighten us with those thoughts. Take some time and read MOST of what has been said BEFORE your comments were made. I don't know what has got you so wound up but take a vallium, read what's been said and check in when you can add something we don't already know~


----------



## TJames

*yeah, looks like some people here need to take a chill pill*

Wait until the case goes to court. There have been times when these types of cases are thrown out. I'm not saying that this one will, but I have seen it happen before. 

Also, if he is fired before the case goes to court and a verdict handed down, he could sue the university for wrongful termination. They want to make sure that all of the process is gone through before any final decision is made.


----------



## -Z-

*Blog changes post*

That baseball blog has changed its post to say he is not fired.

http://www.thecollegebaseballblog.com/?s=Tyler+Herbst


----------



## The CBB

I just stated, my sources were saying he was fired.


----------



## Bally #50

I don't care if you are the editor of the New York Times, until it is official, and it is not, he is still here. I am not saying it won't happen but unless Coach says he is or his boss says he is, it is not FACT~


----------



## hammer1

*wow*

Indiana State assistant coach Tyler Herbst was arrested in a prostitution ring back in July. He is being charged with solicitation of a sexual act. The $250 he offered for the act was taken into custody, according to reports

Enough said! How about a suspention without pay until this is proven right or wrong?? STILL A BLACK EYE ON ISU!


----------



## hammer1

*go to bat for him*



Bally #44 said:


> I don't care if you are the editor of the New York Times, until it is official, and it is not, he is still here. I am not saying it won't happen but unless Coach says he is or his boss says he is, it is not FACT~



Bally#44, you can go to bat for him all you want, but you have to admitt that this is a BLACK MARK on the program! Sure people make mistakes, but to do this and be around young kids is the wrong message! Lets just say, Tyler DID something WRONG!


----------



## Bally #50

Hammer, I don't even know the man. Nor have I ever met Coach Heller. I have no connection with the team whatsoever. I am guilty of loving my university but other than that, I am simply tired of reading your crap. Obviously I am fed up with you bottom feeders that continue to bring this up. It would seem that you are unaware that nobody on here has EVER claimed that he is innocent. Nobody. The school is bound by what they can do within the law until this situation goes to court. I have NEVER denied that it is isn't a black mark on ISU either. I have said, if he is guilty, he should be FIRED. It would seem that I am HARDLY going to bat for him (no pun intended). 

Until this is decided in a court, until Coach says he is guilty before the trial and resigns as he most certainly would, or until Ron Prettyman steps up at a new conference and says that he no longer is a coach at Indiana State, I say shut up and wait to it goes to court. This country says that you are innocent until you are guilty in court of law. 

I don't care what you think. I am irritated that you slime balls keep bringing this up. Don't accuse me of going to bat for him. I am simply going to bat for our justice system that  says he is not guilty yet. Nobody on here needs to hear anymore on this subject, and I guarantee I am done with it. If you want to continually make an ass out of yourself, go ahead. Make my day!


----------



## hammer1

*WOW! man how rude can you be!*



Bally #44 said:


> Hammer, I don't even know the man. Nor have I ever met Coach Heller. I have no connection with the team whatsoever. I am guilty of loving my university but other than that, I am simply tired of reading your crap. Obviously I am fed up with you bottom feeders that continue to bring this up. It would seem that you are unaware that nobody on here has EVER claimed that he is innocent. Nobody. The school is bound by what they can do within the law until this situation goes to court. I have NEVER denied that it is isn't a black mark on ISU either. I have said, if he is guilty, he should be FIRED. It would seem that I am HARDLY going to bat for him (no pun intended).
> 
> Until this is decided in a court, until Coach says he is guilty before the trial and resigns as he most certainly would, or until Ron Prettyman steps up at a new conference and says that he no longer is a coach at Indiana State, I say shut up and wait to it goes to court. This country says that you are innocent until you are guilty in court of law.
> 
> I don't care what you think. I am irritated that you slime balls keep bringing this up. Don't accuse me of going to bat for him. I am simply going to bat for our justice system that  says he is not guilty yet. Nobody on here needs to hear anymore on this subject, and I guarantee I am done with it. If you want to continually make an ass out of yourself, go ahead. Make my day!



I guess you do care what I and others think? Getting all Bent out of shape! WOW, no class on here! Thats ok. Don read our crap on here and go elswhere if it gets you fired up like that! If nobody else on hear doesnt want to hear about this then why has their been many post on this matter? Get it straight! I would hope some former players would chime in on this and get their opinion on the matter! Bally #44 has given his, in a not so nice way! Us Slime balls want to get to the bottom of the matter, and we all know as YOU pointed out, it is a matter of being guilty or not guilty! Im sure we slime balls (and bottom dwellers) understand this matter also! 

Thanks for your imput mr Bally #44, If you are sooo bent up and out of wack on this matter Im sorry. This is a Blog website on ISU baseball-- at least the last time I checked?


----------



## ruck05

*my thoughts*

Hammer1, you wanted a former player,(90-93) thoughts on this matter. well, I know one thing for sure, that ISU will handel this in a matter that is in the upmost correct way they can, what is best for the university, the program, and the coach. 

I hope it comes out not true and he can move on and ISU baseball can continue to grow and be the best in the midwest and possible USA! 

Like balley #44 said, the courts will tell the tail of what went on, and we will just have to wait and see what happends. Their is no need for people to get bend out of shape over this. It will all wash out in the future.

Lets win the MoVal this year!

Ruck 05


----------



## Callmedoc

Hammer  I think as much as you are trying to make a point...at this point it's mute...


----------



## ruck05

*PS*

I love the Pizza from the Bally!
 Will be at ISU on Sat! 1st time in a while! 

Ruck


----------



## Callmedoc

hammer1 said:


> I guess you do care what I and others think? Getting all Bent out of shape! WOW, no class on here! Thats ok. Don read our crap on here and go elswhere if it gets you fired up like that! If nobody else on hear doesnt want to hear about this then why has their been many post on this matter? Get it straight! I would hope some former players would chime in on this and get their opinion on the matter! Bally #44 has given his, in a not so nice way! Us Slime balls want to get to the bottom of the matter, and we all know as YOU pointed out, it is a matter of being guilty or not guilty! Im sure we slime balls (and bottom dwellers) understand this matter also!
> 
> Thanks for your imput mr Bally #44, If you are sooo bent up and out of wack on this matter Im sorry. This is a Blog website on ISU baseball-- at least the last time I checked?


Hammer I think he's just saying he doesn't feel that it needs to brought up again and again....


----------



## caddytree32

Bally #44- Do you realize how much work those boys put in .Trust they have in these coaches-A Good saying, practice what u preach. There are alot of people that put money into this organization-Big Money and coaches have to conduct themselves as gentlemen. I'm an alum from ISU and I'm disappointed that he was in a ISU vehicle and on ISU time. It is a state funded school and our taxes pay for that vehicle and company time. ISU baseball is a great organization we just didnt need this bump in the road. Its time to think about the the developement of our young men/women of this society. I'm in my 50's, and believe me the young people today rely on the people like the coach to guide them to make the right decisions.


----------



## bluepower

Here's the story from the Terre Haute Tribune-Star with reaction from Ron Prettyman:

http://tribstar.com/sports/x535469262/ISU-assistant-baseball-coach-faces-solicitation-charges


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Opinions...*

stronger or the same knowing that Herbst was on an "ISU-related trip" and driving an "ISU vehicle"...

I may have overlooked those two items earlier...

Not condoning his actions -- I just think it looks worse since he was on a business trip


----------



## caddytree32

If he wants to do something on his time, thats none of our business. But when its done with state funded vehicle and on school recruit trip thats an issue. Hopefully he will grow up and learn from this.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

caddytree32 said:


> If he wants to do something on his time, thats none of our business. But when its done with state funded vehicle and on school recruit trip thats an issue. Hopefully he will grow up and learn from this.



If these accusations are true, it's far too late to wait for growth and maturity.  Under these circumstances there is only one appropriate action for ISU to take.


----------



## 4Q_iu

caddytree32 said:


> *If he wants to do something on his time, thats none of our business. *But when its done with state funded vehicle and on school recruit trip thats an issue. Hopefully he will grow up and learn from this.



Really??  So, he can commit any crime he wants 'on his own time,' but not on 'State time??'


----------



## Callmedoc

I actually tend to concur with 4 q lol I think the subject at this point is just redundant...ISU will most likely release him and then we will have a true decision but now this is all here say lol


----------



## caddytree32

Its not right either way, but it is worse when he is on school time and using school vehicles when committing the action. 

Im so pissed he would put the school and the baseball team in this situation!

That's all!


----------



## caddytree32

Sycamore Proud... You hit the nail on the head with the quote you posted. Im in agreement 100%


----------



## 4Q_iu

caddytree32 said:


> Its not right either way, but it is worse when he is on school time and using school vehicles when committing the action.
> 
> Im so pissed he would put the school and the baseball team in this situation!
> 
> That's all!



Whew!  Thanks for the clarification! 

Even if (for some reason) the charges are dropped or he's acquitted AND State retains him (none of which I expect to occur)  Maybe Dr B and RP could have him running the stairs in the HC?    Turn him over to Lansing and let him lead the MBB team in gutbusters...


----------



## Callmedoc

Wow what a suprising argument...EVERYONE knows he did something wrong...everyone agrees that if it is confirmed there needs to be a dismissal....anyone want to continue to repeat the same things???? LOL I love you guys btw


----------



## caddytree32

I agree 4Q, 1 thing that really bothers me is why the school did not suspend him until this matter is cleared up.

Can anyone help me see the light in that.


----------



## Callmedoc

caddytree32 said:


> I agree 4Q, 1 thing that really bothers me is why the school did not suspend him until this matter is cleared up.
> 
> Can anyone help me see the light in that.



Could just be standard operating procedure to do their own investigation, then suspend, then get rid of if need be....


----------



## 4Q_iu

caddytree32 said:


> I agree 4Q, 1 thing that really bothers me is why the school did not suspend him until this matter is cleared up.
> 
> Can anyone help me see the light in that.



Due Process??

I've no idea what his contract contains but I agree with Dgreenwell3 --- let the legal system handle it first.

We don't need any type of 'racist USDA Official Fired' SNAFU at State


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q_iu said:


> Due Process??
> 
> I've no idea what his contract contains but I agree with Dgreenwell3 --- let the legal system handle it first.
> 
> We don't need any type of 'racist USDA Official Fired' SNAFU at State



Agreed, THIS IS AMERICA WHERE ONE IS INNOCENT TILL PROVEN GUILTY...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Agreed, THIS IS AMERICA WHERE ONE IS INNOCENT TILL PROVEN GUILTY...



Oh, I think he's guilty -- But I'm willing to wait and let the justice system prove it.


----------



## Callmedoc

4Q I know but we need to let our Justice system which is what has made us so great decide things....


----------



## 4Q_iu

Dgreenwell3 said:


> 4Q I know but we need to let our Justice system which is what has made us so great decide things....



Agreed and I'm willing to wait for that to occur before State weighs in.


----------



## Callmedoc

Great and the end for me....


----------



## hammer1

*I have heard*

I have heard through the grape vine that he will be KEPT! He had a meeting with RP and Coach H, then a meeting with the team. This will be brushed under the rug, and he keeps his JOB and looks like nothing ever happend?

Go Figure? What about the courts system and finding out what was going on here?


----------



## Callmedoc

Who is your source? because my source says they are doing exactly what I said...I am going to go out on a limb and say your source WORKS for my source lol and I spoke to him just a few days ago about it...


----------



## caddytree32

In the article it says the it wasnt up to RP or the coach, it was up to human resource.


----------



## 4Q_iu

hammer1 said:


> I have heard through the grape vine that he will be KEPT! He had a meeting with RP and Coach H, then a meeting with the team. This will be brushed under the rug, and he keeps his JOB and looks like nothing ever happend?
> 
> Go Figure? What about the courts system and finding out what was going on here?



He can still be punished via the Illinois Justice system...

I'd also suggest if you wish to "...find out what was going on here?"  you commute to Downers Grove, (DuPage County) and sit in the courtroom when this case comes to trial (if it comes to trial...)


----------



## TJames

*Since its been in all of the Terre Haute media,*

I would say that it's kind of tough to be "brushed under the rug." But before we go out and hang the guy, let's see what happens in the courts. I think that's what ISU is waiting on. 

But depending on what happens, if Rick and Ron still want to keep him around after the case is ejudicated, it's up to them. From my many years of watching "Cops" on television, as well as a lot of reality TV, he could get off on a minor charge and end up paying a fine with no jail time.


----------



## 4Q_iu

TJames said:


> I would say that it's kind of tough to be "brushed under the rug." But before we go out and hang the guy, let's see what happens in the courts. I think that's what ISU is waiting on.
> 
> But depending on what happens, if Rick and Ron still want to keep him around after the case is ejudicated, it's up to them. From my many years of watching "Cops" on television, as well as a lot of reality TV, he could get off on a minor charge and end up paying a fine with no jail time.



What's less than a misdemeanor?

Do they have 'classes' like felonies?

Not to worry; i'm sure his lawyer will figure a 'valid' defense.


----------



## TJames

*We all know that a misdemeanor is less than a felony...*

So a misdemeanor charge is the less that he could get.


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

I understand the arguments about letting the legal part of this takes its course, but it's also naive. The fact that he was arrested on company time is probably plenty of cause to let him go, but that's not why worrying about legalities is naive.

The damage has already been done to the program. Once that baseball blog posted Herbst's arrest, it became common knowledge within baseball coaching circles that it happened, whether ISU went public with it or not. Recruiting will be (has been?) negatively impacted by this. Most teams competing with ISU for recruits will not hesitate to use this against them.

For that reason alone, Herbst is in jeopardy of losing his job. You can't be a recruiting coordinator when the opposition has skeletons in your closet that can be used against you. He's hurt the program in a big way.

There can be a debate about how fair that is to someone who made one dumb mistake, but it's immaterial. It's the way things are done in recruiting. It's a world that isn't very forgiving about mistakes. And ISU's program isn't in a position where it's strong enough to gloss over something like that. This isn't a Gene Stephenson situation where the program could sustain a hit while he was accused of stalking.

Maybe the compromise is to keep Herbst on as pitching coach, but give someone else recruiting responsibility. That might be fair to the man, but I don't know if its fair to the program.

It's a sad deal, but one that Herbst brought on himself.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Agree, agree...

I will say that this isn't a skeleton in his closet...

THIS Skeleton is sitting in his living room!!

There are always 'negatives' in recruiting battles; this is another one

I'd really be worried if the case involved him arranging 'escorts' for the recruits.

I'm willing to accept the punishment State puts forward


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

4Q_iu said:


> Agree, agree...
> 
> I will say that this isn't a skeleton in his closet...
> 
> THIS Skeleton is sitting in his living room!!
> 
> There are always 'negatives' in recruiting battles; this is another one
> 
> I'd really be worried if the case involved him arranging 'escorts' for the recruits.
> 
> I'm willing to accept the punishment State puts forward



I don't think its about arranging escorts for recruits at all.

I think it was just a dumb mistake made by someone who is almost certainly a good man in most other ways.

But in the business of coaching, one dumb mistake can be very costly. Good man or not. It's a harsh business.


----------



## TJames

*This reminds me of former, and now current, Southern Cal assistant football coach*

Ed Ogeron. He had been the recruiting coordinator at USC and later became the head coach at Ole Miss. He has had quite a history of off-field incidents, yet he's now back at Southern Cal. And, once again, he is their recruiting coordinator. 

From my time working at ISU, I can tell you that other schools will use all kinds of negative recruiting. You don't want to go to ISU, the city smells. You don't want to go to ISU, they don't win in the major sports. You don't want to go to ISU because they don't financially support their sports programs. 

You can go right down the list of negative recruiting attempts against ISU, as well as other schools. As one former head coach at Indiana State once told me, he could negative recruit just about any school in the country if he really tried. It's easy to do. 

It comes down to the head coaches and the schools involved. If Kelvin Sampson could recruit kids to IU with all of the garbage hanging around his neck -- and he did -- then it really makes you wonder. 

If this was Rick Heller who had gotten arrested for what Herbst reportedly did, that's one thing. The head coach means more to the program than the recruiting coordinator. The recruiting coordinator targets and identifies the kids, the head coach seals the deal. 

At least that's how it's worked in the athletic department at ISU when I was an employee there.


----------



## 4Q_iu

TJames said:


> ...It comes down to the head coaches and the schools involved. If Kelvin Sampson could recruit kids to IU with all of the garbage hanging around his neck -- and he did -- then it really makes you wonder...



Thank goodness, it's NOT the HC!

As to your other point...  is it any wonder that 'slimeball' coaches end up with kids that make poor life decisions?  Is a good kid, with good support system going to play ball for a coach with questionable practices??

Pretty rarely


----------



## egc1985

there's a difference from being arrested and charged of a crime than makin too many phone calls.


----------



## 4Q_iu

egc1985 said:


> there's a difference from being arrested and charged of a crime than makin too many phone calls.



I dunno -- both show "poor decision making"

If a coach is unable or unwilling to follow/obey, something as simple as 'no contact during a no contact period' (regardless of the means of contact); what WILL he do??

They both show poor decision making.


----------



## caddytree32

I'm in a agreement 100% with 4Q! Well stated!


----------



## egc1985

4Q_iu said:


> I dunno -- both show "poor decision making"
> 
> If a coach is unable or unwilling to follow/obey, something as simple as 'no contact during a no contact period' (regardless of the means of contact); what WILL he do??
> 
> They both show poor decision making.



 you can go to jail for what Coach Herbst is being investigated for, you cant go to jail for making to many phone calls.  keep throwin Sampson under the bus but i do not think i ever saw Headlines that read Sampson was arrested.


----------



## caddytree32

You know I bet he has done this several times before but has never been caught, He is a shame to ISU baseball and the program!!!!


----------



## caddytree32

I bet if they go through his bank statements and seen the cash transactions (ATM WITHDRAWLS) at odd hours of the night when on recuiting trips, there would be some questionable debits.


----------



## 4Q_iu

egc1985 said:


> you can go to jail for what Coach Herbst is being investigated for, you cant go to jail for making to many phone calls.  keep throwin Sampson under the bus but i do not think i ever saw Headlines that read Sampson was arrested.



No one is disagreeing with you; 

Herbst broke both Illinois state law (illegal in all 50 states, though some counties of Nevada have legalized it...), in addition to (likely) some provision of the ISU Code of Conduct for Employees (and possibly some contractual areas)

Sampson broke NCAA rules.

Regardless -- They both show Poor Decision Making.

Especially with gloomington hiring Sampson -- he'd broken the SAME RULES THERE!  Not only are they arrogant but they're IDIOTS.  Anyone want to place a wager that Calipari won't reach the Final Four at UK?  And THEN have it vacated??

Sadly, some leopards DON'T change their spots.  

Here's hoping Herbst does change his.


----------



## egc1985

4Q_iu said:


> No one is disagreeing with you;
> 
> Herbst broke both Illinois state law (illegal in all 50 states, though some counties of Nevada have legalized it...), in addition to (likely) some provision of the ISU Code of Conduct for Employees (and possibly some contractual areas)
> 
> Sampson broke NCAA rules.
> 
> Regardless -- They both show Poor Decision Making.
> 
> Especially with gloomington hiring Sampson -- he'd broken the SAME RULES THERE!  Not only are they arrogant but they're IDIOTS.  Anyone want to place a wager that Calipari won't reach the Final Four at UK?  And THEN have it vacated??
> 
> Sadly, some leopards DON'T change their spots.
> 
> Here's hoping Herbst does change his.



i have no problem with Hersbt stayin, but to stay what he is being investigated for and what Sampson did are not even close to remotely the same level. NCAA rules or State Law...which sounds worst to break?


----------



## hammer1

*break the law*

And you should be GONE! Case closed! SOOOOOOO wiate and see what happens? I bet he will be there at his posistion no matter what happends. Just think, their could be a great assistant coach waiting for this opp to coac at state, and never have a chance. Go figure! Many a coach would love to coach at state! Those who dont break the LAW~ :sycamores:


----------



## BlueSycamore

is that what all of this is about...............creating a job opening ? kinda thought that might be the agenda of a few posters on this subject all along, especially with the poster that started this thread and then with a few other pirhannas that joined the fray................can't win 'em all or influence everyone can you?


----------



## TJames

*Good call Blue*

I had a feeling that was what this was all about. Someone not negatively recruiting ISU. Just someone stirring the pot to get a potential job opening. Chances are that if Coach Herbst left or was dismissed, Rick would most likely hire someone that he is familiar with. Probably someone from his days at UNI or Upper Iowa.


----------



## Callmedoc

I was about to say 11 pages about a baseball coach committing a misdemeanor when we have had coaches with several consecutive DUI's and NO ONE even cared....


----------



## hammer1

*Just saying*

dont read into to far, because a coaching job is all about the good old boy system. I was adding to the fact that if you commit a crime, then you should not have a job, and that would open up a spot for someone else to coach, thats all nothing else. Im not one to stir up the pot and have hidden adjendas? Just sayin!:sycamores:


----------



## Callmedoc

Yeah everybody Hammer1 would never want some program or someone to go away...tic


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I was about to say 11 pages about a baseball coach committing a misdemeanor when we have had coaches with several consecutive DUI's and NO ONE even cared....



Elaborate. Why throw that out there otherwise?


----------



## sycamore51

You would think that being a D1 coach would be enough to get women without paying for them! :bigsmile:For real though, is this worse than the coach at WSU a few years ago being investigated for stalking a woman?


----------



## Callmedoc

Pomeroy Fan, 
There have been several which we have spoken about b4 but rarely did the words "fire" them or what not come up...


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Pomeroy Fan,
> There have been several which we have spoken about b4 but rarely did the words "fire" them or what not come up...



Do you have links? I don't recall any of that.

And if there are coaches on ISU's staff who had consecutive DUIs? They would darn well deserve to get fired. I don't care who they are or what they've done.

As for it being a misdemeanor for Herbst, that really dodges the point. It's what the misdemeanor _is_ that matters. Herbst's misdemeanor is hurting the baseball program.

No one bats an eye if Herbst's misdemeanor is reckless driving. But solicitation? It has implications beyond just the act itself as far as Herbst's job is concerned.

Imagine a recruit considering ISU. An opposing coach walks into the house, mentions to mom that ISU's recruiting coordinator was arrested for solicitation, and right there, ISU is up against it for no other reason than the mistake he made.

That's why it's not just the crime, but the influence it has on his job.

Besides, there's no rule that says an employer has to follow the word of the court. Ask Larry Eustachy how a "minor" offense can kill a career.

There's another element at work here too. Wouldn't a student-athlete be punished and perhaps even lose their scholarship under the same circumstance? ISU athletes have been thrown aside for far less.

The standard should be the same, if not more strict, for coaches.


----------



## Callmedoc

I am not going to throw some of them under the bus considering especially since one of them is one of ISU's greatest coaches of all time BUT...I am just sayin' no one really cares about a DUI but when it is a different charge and doesnt seem the same people freak...give the guy his court date at least to defend himself...


----------



## isu1990

tyler herbst is a hypocrit and does not know his butt from a hole in the ground.  i believe in KARMA and he got what he deserved.  his days at isu are numbered.  this is an embarassment to everyone involved in the program.


----------



## Callmedoc

isu1990 said:


> tyler herbst is a hypocrit and does not know his butt from a hole in the ground.  i believe in KARMA and he got what he deserved.  his days at isu are numbered.  this is an embarassment to everyone involved in the program.



Not a good first post, especially considering your spelling error...I have a feeling a personal vendetta is involved!


----------



## hammer1

*like I said*

he is on staff and that is final! He has talked to RP and Coach H and the team, ISU is keeping him~


----------



## hammer1

*???*

I guess we all move forward from here?????:sycamores:


----------



## caddytree32

I think he has a point, when you do things that your not supposed to be doing it always comes back on you. Also he is right, he is supposed to be a role model for these boys. Good saying ,practice what you preach. I'm from old school, i believe you do something wrong it will bite you in the but. Just sounds like the person is upset what he has done to the baseball program and school. I dont think this is personal i think this person is speaking the truth.


----------



## Pomeroy Fan

Dgreenwell3 said:


> I am not going to throw some of them under the bus considering especially since one of them is one of ISU's greatest coaches of all time BUT...I am just sayin' no one really cares about a DUI but when it is a different charge and doesnt seem the same people freak...give the guy his court date at least to defend himself...



You're not going to throw them under the bus? Then why bring it up to begin with?

And no one really cares about a DUI? I find that very, very hard to believe. 

Most fans would be, at the very least, disappointed, and at most, appalled, if there were coaches or anyone else protected from DUIs.


----------



## hammer1

*Maybe*

They will do a follow up article in the trib star? Dig into this get the whats and whys out to the public:sycamores:


----------



## Callmedoc

Pomeroy Fan said:


> You're not going to throw them under the bus? Then why bring it up to begin with?
> 
> And no one really cares about a DUI? I find that very, very hard to believe.
> 
> Most fans would be, at the very least, disappointed, and at most, appalled, if there were coaches or anyone else protected from DUIs.


All I am saying is, if he would have gotten a DUI, would you call for his job??? Doubtful...but since it's solicitation of a prostitute, everybody freaks out lol


----------



## TJames

*I have a hard time taking people seriously with rumors and gossip and innuendo*

when I can't see their names. Hiding behind a screen name and then throwing out rumors is not cool. If you truly believe a fact about something, man up and come clean. 

At least with guys like myself, Jason and Greenwell, you know who we are and can decide whether we are trustworthy or not.


----------



## Callmedoc

yeah TJames I tend to agree with you...especially since alot of these guys just popped up as new posters lol


----------



## hammer1

*looks like*

this is dying down!


----------



## Callmedoc

http://www.funlol.com/1162/Attention_Whore!.html


----------



## hammer1

*Let it go*

Lets put this to bed! Maybe not what I should have said, Lets move forward


----------



## hammer1

*any more news*

Anybody have any more news on this matter?


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

Go back to bed RichardHead


----------



## hammer1

*funny*

real funny stuff


----------



## ISU_TREE_FAN

R u a girl or just a "Sissy-Boy" RichardHead ?


----------



## egc1985

ISU_TREE_FAN said:


> "Sissy-Boy"



is this a gay joke?  if it is, shows how much class one doesnt have.  

whats the problem about someone asking about this situation?


----------



## hammer1

*wow*

nice comment from ????? toot toot to you to?? WTF???


----------



## Callmedoc

Let it go Hammer...It's not worth starting another discussion over...


----------

